
Ask HN: Should I write a lean business plan for a social startup? - tallerholler
One of the co-founders is very big into &quot;lean&quot; and doesn&#x27;t think any type of business plan should be written, while another co-founder believes at least some sort of light (or &quot;lean&quot;) plan should be written. If that is the case, should the lean business plan be written as an internal compass for the founders or directed at early potential investors?
======
dylanhassinger
yes, but it should start small and grow iteratively.

First version can be very simple: This is what we do, here is how we will make
money, here is how we are going to prove that this is a viable business.

Then run some experiments (aka get your mvp product into real people's hands
as quick as possible) and do some learning, and add details/change things as
time goes on.

Traction beats all.

~~~
sova
traction! so right. make something you will use as kindling and start your
fire.

